# Looking for mover company from Singapore to Sydney



## toyapple9 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am looking for cheap and reliable service to ship my stuff from Singapore to Sydney.

I will have 20-22 large boxes and one queen size bed (dismantled) for shipping and I can wait for the packet to reach sydney (don't need this stuff urgently).

Can anyone please recommend any reliable mover company ?

Thanks


----------



## Section 8 (Aug 15, 2010)

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am looking for cheap and reliable service to ship my stuff from Singapore to Sydney.
> 
> ...


Check out Seven Seas worldwide. I used them for my move over from Aussie. It’s cheap and relatively no frills. 

https://www.sevenseasworldwide.com/en-sg/


----------

